# Bunny invasion alert!!!!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey everybunny Fraggles here!

OK listen, My mommy was just talking to another bun mommy and guess what!!! One of YOU is about to be invaded by a NEW BUN!
You don't even know it yet and I am not allowed to give away the secret or I won't get any banana chips tomorrow...But for one of you a new bunny is coming and the mommy already confirmed that this NEW BUN will receive lots of treats and snuggles....
Everybunny be on high alert that for one of you a bunny is coming....a bunny or a MUPPET! BEWARE BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anaira (Oct 18, 2012)

No banana chips?? I can't believe they even threatened you with that! 

I think the sooner Shya sets up her military boot camp for the lesser equipped among buns, the better. Not everybun knows how to defend their territory the way Fraggles, Shya, and I can...and even the other two failed! They've been invaded! Guess that makes me the ruling champ?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 18, 2012)

I think everybunny needs to start rechinning there homes and slaves....Also watch the door!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 18, 2012)

Houdini here, iz better nots be us! I still am workin on gettin Panda in line!

Lats night I peeped on momma cuz she haz been bad abouts not lettin Sophie and I hab sufficient chinning access. We need 24/7 access to awl parts ob de howse to makes sure Panda stays in place, bottom ob de totem pole! No matter whats she says it wabs not abouts getting my butt brushed. :nope:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 18, 2012)

ohhhh no, I am hoping it isn't me. Mommy keeps telling me if does kids don't pay attention to Elmira she is going to brings her home. I is worried now.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 18, 2012)

I can not tell the secret or they will not only take my treats but they will give extra treats to Muppet....


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 18, 2012)

My mommy keeps saying how lonely I am and how I need a friend. Iam just fine thank you! But they want a baby, so maybe it can be my slave.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Oct 18, 2012)

OH NO NOT AGAIN. We just got rid of da "kat" thing, so I get all the 'ttensions again and no grumps.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 18, 2012)

OH Boy Miss Muppet is coming to live with Daisy Mae.

She's so excited......

When isshe coming Fraggles?

XOXO


----------



## Anaira (Oct 18, 2012)

Fraggles, I'm disappointed with you, on so many levels. I thought we had something special...but you couldn't even give up banana chips for one day for me. For me, Fraggles. 

People, there is a cage on my floor. It has a bunny inside. A little, grey one with an annoying cute face. He sits there, and munches in my face. I am beyond hurt that mum, and Fraggles, have done this to me.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 18, 2012)

Reuben.....I had no idea how to protect you. It was not just banana chips at risk...I was also being threatened with CRAISONS!


----------



## Anaira (Oct 18, 2012)

Colour me unimpressed. I have never encountered such treachery, from all sides.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 18, 2012)

gief us da new bunny, we'll train it into our minion!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 19, 2012)

I is just sooo happy dat is wasn't me. Sorry dat you has to live with it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 19, 2012)

sowwy Ruben. Hopefully yous wont starbe! You just would not be de sames wif out a dew lap. *giggle snicker snort*


----------



## Anaira (Oct 19, 2012)

All the humans like him, and they still dislike me! This is unfair! What happened to disliking all rabbits?? 

At least my human is trying to greasle around me, and try worm herself into my good books. I'll leave her hanging a little longer.


----------

